# Nashville Garden Railroad Convention Car 2021



## euansbs (Jul 27, 2021)

Has anyone heard anything regarding the Nashville Garden Railroad convention car 2021? Paid for it through the convention and heard it was delayed through USA Trains. But it has almost been 2 months since the convention and I have yet to hear any new updates.

Thanks,

Bryant


----------



## euansbs (Jul 27, 2021)

Now it has almost been 3 months. Still no word. This is getting ridiculous. Did anyone else pre purchase one of these convention cars from the Nashville Garden railroad convention? Please someone give me some good news.

Thanks,

Bryant Euans


----------

